#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  >  back track سیستم عاملی برای تست امنیت و هک

## nekooee

سلام دوستان.
نمیدونم تا حالا اسم back track رو شنیده بودید یا نه. ممکنه کسایی تو کار هک بودند یا اینکه سرور داشتند اسمش و شنیده باشن. این این سیستم عامل یکی از نسخه های لینوکس هست که در گذشته بر اساس نسخه لینوکسی دبیان ارائه میشد اما اکنون که نسخه 5 یک تراک ارائه شده بر اساس نسخه لینوکسی اوبونتو ارائه شده که این نشان از پیشرفت این نسخه لینوکسی می باشد.

فرق عمده این نسخه با اوبونتو در ابزارهایی هست که به همراه سیستم عامل نصب میشوند و این ابزارها شامل پیشرفته ترین ابزارهای امنیتی و تست امنیت سرور و ابزارهای پیشرفته هک می باشد.

باید بگم قوی ترین سایتهای جهان بیشترین طرفداران این سیستم عامل هستند و از آن برای انواع تستهای امنیتی بهره میگیرند.


خلاصه اگر دوست دارید یک هکر قوی یا ضد هکر بشید بهتر هست حتما این نسخه رو نصب کنید و استفاده از ابزارهای پیشرفته اون رو یاد بگیرید

برای دانلود این نسخه به صورت رایگان می توانید از سایتش خود بک تراک اقدام کنید

آدرس سایت اینجاست:http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*hamedshd*,*hossin55*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*poya.poya*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*sedora*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

خیلی از دوستان میترسن لینوکس نصب کنن و براشون یک چیز عجیب و غریب میاد. باور کنین وقتی نصب کنید نظرتون کامل عوض میشه. برای نصبش نیاز نیست ویندوزتون رو پاک کنید میتونید خیلی راحت با vmware روی ویندوزتون نصب کندی خیلی هم ساده هست.
هر کس خواست فقط اعلام کنه تا یادش بدم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*poya.poya*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## kavosh83

> خیلی از دوستان میترسن لینوکس نصب کنن و براشون یک چیز عجیب و غریب میاد. باور کنین وقتی نصب کنید نظرتون کامل عوض میشه. برای نصبش نیاز نیست ویندوزتون رو پاک کنید میتونید خیلی راحت با vmware روی ویندوزتون نصب کندی خیلی هم ساده هست.
> هر کس خواست فقط اعلام کنه تا یادش بدم


سلام
من مایلم لینوکس را هم در کنار ویندوز داشته باشم ،لطفا مراحل کار را از صفر توضیح بدید ! شرایط سخت افزار چی باشه و برنامه را از کجا تهیه کنیم ،چه ورژنی،مراحل نصب و تنظیمات اولیه و در نهایت استفاده از سیستم عامل و ....

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*poya.poya*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

عمدتا بک تراک ساخته شده برای هک که زیر مجموعه لینوکس هست  اگر استاد نکوی اوکی بده میتون به طور کامل در مورد بک تراک و ابهت بک تراک برای دوستان توضیح بدم واقعا اگر با لینوکس کار کنید متوجه می شید چه سیستم عاملی هست

----------

*kazem22*,*nekooee*,*sedora*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

شما در مورد مسائل امنیتیش توضیح بدید اشکال نداره. ولی آموزش هک نباشه. ممنون

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*pps2011*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------

